# Michigan Rock'n Brew Festival



## gator (Jul 29, 2012)

I just picked up a huge order and am going to start prepping food for the Michigan Rock'n Brew Festival.  Its a 2 day event that will last 10 hours each day.  Michigan has over 110 brewies and a lot of bands, so this will feature 26 bands and some of our local brews. I am planning on having enough food for about 1000 servings.

I just loaded the up my refridgerators with:

135 lbs bacon

85 lbs ground sausage (I'll season as I go)

90 lbs chicken breasts

hundreds of pounds of onions and peppers

250 lbs of cabbage

40 lbs carrots

and some other stuff.

I am going to make 2 kinds of fattys; mac & cheese & a philly & fry.  To sell better I'm calling them Bacon Bombs. After a lot of testing I'm going to debut a Chick'n Waffle cone. I always sell out of Wicked Beans so im doing 30 gallons! And just to sound healthy....cole slaw.  I'm also going to make 300 desert servings of pig lickers (chocolate covered bacon).  Pig lickers come in pairs because you cant eat just one.

Prep will start tomorrow after work.


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 29, 2012)

sounds like good stuff...wish you were closer!


----------



## big lew bbq (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds like a great time, I am going to check my calendar tonight and see if I can make it.  I am right out side Detroit so it's only about a 1 hour drive for me.  I am also glad to see their is more people on this site from Michigan!!  Maybe I will see you their!!


----------



## gator (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Lew, What part of Detroit are you from? I grew up off of 21 mile, but left there in '86. Hope to see you there this weekend.  I've been elbow deep in sausage & bacon prepping for this for the past couple nights.  I'll post pics when I have a littie more time.


----------



## gator (Aug 2, 2012)

BB1.jpg



__ gator
__ Aug 2, 2012


















BB2.jpg



__ gator
__ Aug 2, 2012


















BB3.jpg



__ gator
__ Aug 2, 2012






The Philly & Fry













BB4.jpg



__ gator
__ Aug 2, 2012






Mac & Cheese













BB6.jpg



__ gator
__ Aug 2, 2012


















BB7.jpg



__ gator
__ Aug 2, 2012


----------

